# Analysis of Haydn Sonata (Hob XVI-7 Divertimento)



## Iris Ks

Hello everybody! 
Here I wanted to share a great and very accurate analysis of the Haydn Sonata in C major (Hob XVI-7 Divertimento). 
Haydn always surprises me! I really admire all the resources he does in his pieces and I think is a great model to follow. 
I found it very interesting and helpful to read! Hope you find it useful too.

https://www.piano-composer-teacher-london.co.uk/post/haydn-sonata-in-c-major-hob-xvi-7-divertimento


----------



## Bwv 1080

Nice, although I am becoming convinced that to really understand this music, the analysis needs to look at the various underlying partimento schema. Most of the theory in the link would have been anachronistic to Haydn, who likely never heard a V7 chord referred to as such and certainly never saw a diagram of sonata form. I am just dabbling at this, but referring to Gjerdingen, looks like the opening is a Do-Re-Mi schemata (bars 1-2), 'the favored opening gambit in the galant style'. It is answered by a Pinner, the standard answer, in bars 3-4 with the characteristic descending thirds with (in G) 6-5-4-3 in the melodic line


----------

